# Layaw



## rockjon

Hi, I was watching a Filipino show on television a couple of days ago. On this show, they were singing this song which the title is "laki sa layaw." What exactly does layaw mean? When I asked someone, she said that layaw means luxury. However, I always thought the translation of of luxury in Filipino was "luho." Does layaw mean the same as luho or is there difference in the meaning and usage of the word? Maraming salamat sa tulong ninyo sa akin.


----------



## niernier

Yes, luho means luxury but layaw which is built upon the word laya(freedom) means giving to a person what he wants or having complete freedom from strict parental control.


----------



## Scherle

rockjon said:


> Hi, I was watching a Filipino show on television a couple of days ago. On this show, they were singing this song which the title is "laki sa layaw." What exactly does layaw mean? When I asked someone, she said that layaw means luxury. However, I always thought the translation of of luxury in Filipino was "luho." Does layaw mean the same as luho or is there difference in the meaning and usage of the word? Maraming salamat sa tulong ninyo sa akin.


 
Others use the phrase *laki sa layaw*,when a certain kid always got what he wants regardless if it is in correct or wrong.


----------



## mataripis

it means too liberal.


----------



## ppsantos

"laki sa layaw" = jeffrox, spoiled, pampered.  Basically, someone who grew up getting what he wants, ie. being spoiled.  This expression is considered negative.


----------

